# sugar to honey ratio



## luv2farm

I figured this is a question for you beekeepers......

to substitute a cup of sugar with honey, how much do you use.

Example:
1 gallon of tea takes 2 cups of sugar......how much honey would i use?

What about baking...can I swap the sugar for honey?


----------



## Iddee

1 cup sugar equals 3/4 cup honey. Reduce baking recipe water or other liquid by 1/4 cup per 3/4 cup honey.


----------



## luv2farm

Thanks!!!



Iddee said:


> 1 cup sugar equals 3/4 cup honey. Reduce baking recipe water or other liquid by 1/4 cup per 3/4 cup honey.


----------



## alleyyooper

To learn more about cooking with honey check out the recipes here. 
http://www.honey.com/consumers/recipes/recipes.asp

I'm sure you will find one that will tickle your taste buds.

 Al


----------

